# And we have babies!



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Khaleesi is having her babies right now!! I am so excited & nervous at the same time. This is my first (and last lol) litter. 

No wonder she gave me a nip this morning when I was messing with her nest lol 

They are so loud little babies. All I hear is adorable loud little squeeks! 

I will post pics later. I think she is still in labor so I didn't want to bother her. I gave a tiny peek in without disturbing her nest and saw little pink rittens moving. So yay. She seems to be doing well and taking good care of them. 

I am praying it is a small litter so keep your fingers crossed for me! I have two homes lined up and plan to keep two myself (or more if I can't find more homes I guess lol) 

Honestly I am glad the waiting was killing me! lol My husband is so gonna kill me lol


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Awe! congrats!! <3


----------



## Nic (Sep 19, 2014)

Hurray! Glad to hear the momma and babies are doing well so far, *fingers crossed* for a small litter for you, I too am waiting on a suspected preggo girly, hope it all works out for you xx


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks  I tried taking a look to just count them and got a nip. Momma was not happy with me messing around near the cage even. She didn't get me too hard more like a warning lol

I counted about 6 or 7 but there could be more it was really hard to count so fast lol. Two were not really moving like the others so I am hoping they are not still born  How sad. 

I will check again later I don't want to stress momma out too much. I am not sure how I will check without getting my fingers bit off lol


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh wow, congrats!! Hope all the babies and momma are well


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Try leading her off with a treat like yogurt. You need to remove any pups that have passed as she will more than likely eat them.


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

Why is it bad to leave dead babies if mom will just eat them? Would it hurt her? Just curious


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I gave another peek. I counted 9. They are all in a big pile so it was hard to count but I am pretty sure 9. Which is good because I found 2 homes already who will each be taking 2 and then I was going to keep 2. It still depends on genders but ill prob keep 3 then instead and find a home for the last two. Hopefully they are mostly girls. 

The nest is so clean it was surprising. No dead babies! But some just are not as squiggily. Perhaps they were more sleepy lol She is still not being a happy momma but I gave her yogurt bites, her favorite and she was slightly happier with me checking lol.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Aw awesome. Glad all went well. Not too big a litter is a relief as well as far as finding homes and moms welfare as well. Post pics as soon as you can congrats again!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Moonkissed, how are the mom and babies doing? Everything good?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Everyone is doing great  Babies all have good milk bands. Momma is good back to running on her wheel lol She is a good mom.

I felt absolutely horrid for taking her out of the cage to check on them. lol

I have 4 boys and 5 girls. I think atleast. It seems pretty easy to tell but I could be wrong. It might be wishful thinking since that would mean I only need to find home for the last two boys. 

Pics!!!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh my goodness!! They're so squishy. I loooove watching them develop. Good news that momma is already running on her wheel.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Babies are all still doing great. They sleep alot more so momma gets more of a break. She doesn't like to be out of the cage though and if I don't refeed her fast enough she throws her food dish onto the bottom of the cage lol

The babies are just starting to get fuzz. It is hard to tell in the pics since they will be white. One of the babies has a bit mark on her neck, I think momma was being alittle too rough moving her around. It looks ok though. 

They all have homes! The 4 boys are going together and 2 girls will be going to a new home. I am keeping the other 3 girls.

Boys:









Girls:


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh wow awesome news that you already have homes


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Its a joy to raise your own rat. We have Kaboose who I handled every day since his birth and he is the sweetest one we have. He also thinks he is my dentist  he is the most trusting of our rats right now and loves to give lots and lots of kisses.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Vegn said:


> Why is it bad to leave dead babies if mom will just eat them? Would it hurt her? Just curious


This isnt relevent any more but i thought i would answer this in case anyone needs to know for the future. I tend to leave any dead babies in with mum for the first 24 hours so she can eat them (removing anything left the next day). Its a bit disturbing as a human but that way she can recover those nutrients so its actually helpful for her. You dont want to leave them too long though as they will start to go off. After that point she seems to loose interest in eating them and i remove them as soon as i see them. The first 24 hours has the highest chance of loosing babies, after that the next 48 hours is where you sometimes see mum stop feeding runty or odd looking babies. Usually by the end of the first week you dont loose any more, though issues can come up when they first start eating a lot of solid food (4-5 weeks) and accidents can hit at any time.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone know what age the babies will be ok in my Martins cage? 

I have a makeshift bin cgae I am using right now but its gonna get small quick for momma and 9 babies once their eyes open. And momma HATES it.


----------

